# Other than spit, do you put anything on your knots?



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am in the student mode for surf fishing (mono on spinning reels is my setup). I have my hands around the need for a shock leader and was researching knots for tying dissimilar size monofilaments together. My concern with a shock leader knot is the resistance the knot will cause as it runs through the eyelets. The Albright/Improved Albright knots appear to be fairly simple knots that I would like to employ; simple minds need simple knots. On one web site I was reading that some fisherman will go a step further and coat the tied knot with rubber cement or similar sealer to reduce the resistance of the knot.

Am I getting too far in the weeds on this or do some of you do that? If so what is a safe sealer to apply to monofilament without chemically breaking down it down?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Once in a blue moon I will put super glue on the knot.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't see any advantage of coating the knot with glue . If anything melt or burn the tag ends .. putting glue imo would make the knot prematurely break.. I do uni to uni inshore or the above mention the more resistance these knots Get the tighter they become .if you glue them then that deffeats the purpose of them tighten themselves. A lot of glues have chemicalreactions to plastics ...


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm with Orest, once in awhile super glue. Can't see any reason to worry about coating knots with anything, just let them do their job when tied correctly. I use the Albright and find it easy & smaller


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

These groups of fishermen prefer to glue their knots.

https://www.deneki.com/2014/05/gluing-knots-for-extra-strength/

http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/173966-using-super-glue-braid-knots.html



Digger just do or use what you are comfortable with.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

even simpler for your purpose would be spider hitch to no-name


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

that deniki site a fly fishing site , And the other site guys talking about using heavy line over 100lbs . Which is thick and is harder to tie ,so I could see using glue in these two situations. But not with small dia line . Like the site says most knots relie on stretch to strengthen the knot.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

slim beauty, nothing but spit on mono, will super glue braid knots and serves
js


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I was only pointing out some folks like using glue.

I tried it once or twice and sometimes carry a bottle.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I never needed a shock leader on spinning outfits. Change to braid and a 2-3' leader of fluorocarbon. Better sensitivity and stronger than mono.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

surfnsam said:


> I never needed a shock leader on spinning outfits. Change to braid and a 2-3' leader of fluorocarbon. Better sensitivity and stronger than mono.


My jetty spinning rod setups (9', and 10 1/2') have 30 lb braid and a 4' length of 50 BBG so I can pull fish up off the rocks. My surf spinning setups (braid or mono) always have a shock leader.

Sandcrab


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Learn to tie the right knot, practice practice practice... with spit, chinch it down before you clip the tags ..... you don't need no stikin glue


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Really appreciate the responses. Looked at and tried several knot variations and ended up using a standard Albright (using 5 winds down and 5 winds back) that seemed to produce a very slender but strong knot.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's the knot I use for my shocker. Never had a breakoff with it. This - and the Palomar (braid) and Clnch (mono) are the only knots I use...

Sandcrab


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Using the rubber cement with knots If my memory is right was practiced and used around the fly fisherman crowd with tippets. I don't remember why fore I don't fly fish. I dont use cement just spit and sweat. lol... 

What a poster said above about practice and practice. After tying the knot and with time you will have a neat knot, compact (or should be) and tighten gradually and smoothly. I was going through some knot tying articles yesterday afternoon and came across the Improved Albright. The articles were either from Saltwater Sportsman or Sportfishing. I cant remember which but I wish people who print or write for magazines across the country would either be consistent or do some studying to make sure what is printed is correct and not misinformed to the public. One article feature the Improved Albright as "wrapped up and then back down" and the other article "only said to wrap back down toward the loop" like usual but to make it a "Improved" version" after wrapping back down make three wraps around JUST ONE LEG OF THE LOOP and the running line. Both different magazines portray this as an Improved version. I have never tied or attemped an Improved Albright only the regular version of it. 

Seems to me someone is wrong on their information or from different parts of the country like a lot of thing believe their correct. Who the hell knows.

DD on this board doesn't care for the Albright but for me I have had great success using it over the years from tying mono to mono of 30 to 80, 30 to 50, 10 to 30 in only mono though. Just make sure the coils are tight and laid right next to the other one. I will add here though that I double the running line when using heavier mono and only use the Albright when spanish fishing with 10 to 30 mono.

The Slim Beauty is a knot for joining leader to running line that has been around a long time and quite a lot of people are using that as well.

Practice, use a lot of spit, and if you arent satisfied with the knot , do it again fore the whole time while fishing you be second guessing yourself. No glue.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sandcrab: Thanks for posting the pic, I like the looks of that knot and will certainly give it a try. It looks like what I'm after, simple.

Reelturner: I tried one version of the Improved Albright but mine came out looking like a large brain tumor; probably because the example I followed called for 10 wraps and then five wraps around one leg of the loop and I may not have been clean with the wraps. You have a valid point that with time and practice you will have a neat knot, so maybe I should not give up on the improved after only one try.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been very impressed with the FG knot I've been using.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

spit and/or chapstick.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

greg12345 said:


> even simpler for your purpose would be spider hitch to no-name


same here, Drumdum showed it to me years ago. he can break any Albright knot with his hands


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I use baccer spit, on my crimped leaders for 400 lb and up i melt the tag end before crimping


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Digger54, please do yourself a favor and learn the spider hitch/no name combo or Bimini/no name. The Albright, slim beauty, especially the suggestion by sandcrab are completely inferior. They can easily be broken by hand, some will say they work for them and if all you do is wind in your weight, sure they are strong enough. A doubled running line by spider hitch or Bimini/no name is the ONLY way to go. Like I said, take the time and learn these knots it will be your best investment in surf fishing.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

obxflea said:


> Digger54, please do yourself a favor and learn the spider hitch/no name combo or Bimini/no name. The Albright, slim beauty, especially the suggestion by sandcrab are completely inferior. They can easily be broken by hand, some will say they work for them and if all you do is wind in your weight, sure they are strong enough. A doubled running line by spider hitch or Bimini/no name is the ONLY way to go. Like I said, take the time and learn these knots it will be your best investment in surf fishing.


Roger that. Thanks.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

spider hitch to no name are very easy to learn and can be tied in dark in <30 seconds... 

sandcrab: i would suggest you try one small modification to your knot and use a red phillips knot instead (almost the same as what you are using), the profile will be the same but strength should go up...assume you are using this for connecting braid mainline to mono shock...see if you like it, just as easy to tie IMO


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Sandcrab said:


> View attachment 15291
> 
> 
> Here's the knot I use for my shocker. Never had a breakoff with it. This - and the Palomar (braid) and Clnch (mono) are the only knots I use...
> ...


i've given that knot a try a few times and have always had difficulty with the mono knot slipping for some reason when i pull it all tight in the end.



oh, and lots of spit on the balloon knot.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

To cinch down knots on heavier line, glycerin is better than spit, IMO.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

If you are tying Albrights then you need to look at this link http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...-scientific-proof-of-the-strongest-shock-knot!

You tie a good knot you don't need glue.. Glycerin sounds interesting to get it to cinch though...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

obxflea said:


> Digger54, please do yourself a favor and learn the spider hitch/no name combo or Bimini/no name. The Albright, slim beauty, especially the suggestion by sandcrab are completely inferior. They can easily be broken by hand, some will say they work for them and if all you do is wind in your weight, sure they are strong enough. A doubled running line by spider hitch or Bimini/no name is the ONLY way to go. Like I said, take the time and learn these knots it will be your best investment in surf fishing.


I use the same knot Sandcrab recommended. Im not gonna say its the best knot, but ive never had any problems with it. Its held up to every fish ive caught and when pulling up pin rig anchors.
Its easy to tie for me, but eventually i should learn other knots.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

sat down last night while watching Jaws and perfected tying a improved albright and I'm quite a fan of it off the bat. Going to switch from uni-to-uni to the improved albright and see how it casts going through the guides.

anyone have directions/diagram for the spider hitch to no name? can't find much so far.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> sat down last night while watching Jaws and perfected tying a improved albright and I'm quite a fan of it off the bat. Going to switch from uni-to-uni to the improved albright and see how it casts going through the guides.
> 
> anyone have directions/diagram for the spider hitch to no name? can't find much so far.


No name is also called a bristol. Try Googleing them separately. Imo stronger than any albright, with less retieing.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> View attachment 15291
> 
> 
> Here's the knot I use for my shocker. Never had a breakoff with it. This - and the Palomar (braid) and Clnch (mono) are the only knots I use...
> ...


This looks like the old Red Dog shocker elegantly copied by the old Ahole SSF.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Sall hansen or Loon Knot Sense


----------

